# uhhhh betta w/ 1 small white speck



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

She has one small speck on her head. Could this be the beginning of ich? should I separate her now and treat or wait to see if more specks show up?


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sometimes tiny air bubbles from water changes can attach themselves, wait for more specks. Pick the Betta up with a net, hold out of the water letting her flop in the net several times, put back in tank. If the speck is gone, it was a bubble.

An Ick speck will be solid white,and air bubble will shine---use a flashlight on him/her.

If it is ich, remove it but don't medicate a betta---put in hospital tank and raise temp to 80-82 degrees for three days. Drop slowly to normal. Keep in tank for three weeks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The whole tank should be treated if it is ich. If one fish has, they more than likely all do or will have.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

After having a thorough look at her she has one on her fin, one on the head, one on the eye, and one on her body. I think its the beginning stages of ick. I added the recommended dosage of ick meds. I dosed the whole tank, because if she has it, most will have it if not treated.


----------

